# Plow for a 2003 Chevy 1500hd



## on-ice (Nov 24, 2008)

New to the site. Seems to be alot of knowledge out there and I hope I can get some good advice. I have a 03 Chevy 1500HD . Most dealers western/fisher, snowway, and blizzard mabey one other all say i can mount just about any plow they make including vee plows. 
I've been told that year is more like a 2500 regular duty? Same plows come up in dealer match systems. Any suggestions would be great. I plan on doing my drive 350 feet, and mabey a few others if I can get them.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You can put an 8' on that truck. My friend has one and he has an 8' Fisher on it.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

id go with a western 8 footer...but really go with the best dealer...like if they will be open when ur out at 3am if something goes wrong...and if they stock most parts just in case...


----------



## on-ice (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks for the replys and info 
think vee's are too much


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

As long as you get a V thats around 8' you should be all set. Get somthing thing like the 8.2' Boss V.


----------



## on-ice (Nov 24, 2008)

was thinking 8.6 western dothe boss plows have trips


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Boss V plows have a full moldboard trip.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

just because you can put ( insert any plow ) on your truck doesn't mean you should. it's a 1500 and will get beat up and break just like any other 1500. 

anyway , if your just doing a couple drive ways why would you need a big expensive plow ? 
get a 7.5 western pro plow or a snow way.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Here we go again...A 1500HD is NOT just like any other 1500! The 1500HD is build on a 2500 frame, it rolls on 8-lug wheels. It can handle any plow you want to put on it. All the plow manufacturer plow match features show that you can throw anything on it that you want, and you know they wouldn't do that if it couldn't handle it, because of all the federal safety stuff. There was a guy on here a few years ago that had a 2003 1500HD with 4-wheel steer and he mounted a 8 1/2ft Fisher EZ-V and loved it, truck handled it fine with ballast in the back.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Jt13speed;650816 said:


> There was a guy on here a few years ago that had a 2003 1500HD with 4-wheel steer and he mounted a 8 1/2ft Fisher EZ-V and loved it, truck handled it fine with ballast in the back.


please note the word WAS ...

im not a mechanic or car guy . all i know about cars / trucks is that i turn the key and it go's.  i have never heard of any 1500's that are built like a 2500 but if you all say it is , i wont argue it.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=16238 here is the guy, and just because hes not on the site anymore doesnt mean his truck is broken. Some people just arent as addicted to this site as others are. 

Oh Im no mechanic either but i do know for a fact that the 1500HD models were a step above a normal 1500 and built on the 2500 truck frames. No arguing necessary, im just stating because there have been a few other threads about guys with 1500HDs and people have started to argue that a 1500 is a 1500 and they werent gonna be swayed otherwise, until spec sheets were posted comparing regular 1500 to 1500HD and 2500 of that model year.

Good luck with your truck and make sure to put up some pics when you get a plow!xysport


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

HD stands for Heavy Duty. the 1500 HD is completly built on a 2500 platform, just like the 2500HD is built on a 3500 platform. I have a 2500HD and have a 9' western straight blade on it. The truck doesn't even realize there is a plow on it. I have not touched the t-bars, nor have I put timbrens on it, and it only squats about an inch with the plow raised.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Rc2505;650856 said:


> HD stands for Heavy Duty. the 1500 HD is completly built on a 2500 platform, just like the 2500HD is built on a 3500 platform. I have a 2500HD and have a 9' western straight blade on it. The truck doesn't even realize there is a plow on it. I have not touched the t-bars, nor have I put timbrens on it, and it only squats about an inch with the plow raised.


im kinda curious about the 1500 HD ... the frame is a 2500 but what about the rest of the truck ? more specifically the front end.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

nekos;650828 said:


> please note the word WAS ...
> 
> em not a mechanic or car guy . all i know about cars / trucks is that i turn the key and it go's.  i have never heard of any 1500's that are built like a 2500 but if you all say it is , i wont argue it.


AAAA then why are you passing judgment on equipment you admitidly know nothing about. Do you think it's helpfull to other people.

the HD was a giveaway for me, I don't know the specifics of the 1500 HD but I do know its more than the non HD. As long as were on the topic of 2500 VS the 1500 You do know that my jeep and the F150 AND the F250 ALL use the same U-joint.

Just my rant:realmad:


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

A regular 1500 has 6 lug wheels I believe, a 1500HD has 8 lug wheels, which leads me to believe it is the 2500 front, and rear ends in them. I can't quote the specs for sure but from all I understand this is the case.


----------



## on-ice (Nov 24, 2008)

The 1500hd comes with 373 gears and the 2500hd has the 411 gears Thanks for the info and keep it coming


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

I had both a 1500hd and a 2500 LD

the 1500HD had an independant front suspension.. had 8 lug hubs

the 2500LD also had a independent front suspension but had 6 lug hubs

Both were great on gas, the 2500LD had more payload capacity...

the 1500HD only came n the CC configuration

The 2500 I had was a beast, with the 14 bolt rear end.... the 1500 HD had a whimpy 10 bolt...

both had 373 gears...

i wish they were still in my garage, i loved those trucks..... Both left me with well over 250k on each


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

theplowmeister;651032 said:


> AAAA then why are you passing judgment on equipment you admitidly know nothing about. Do you think it's helpfull to other people.
> 
> the HD was a giveaway for me, I don't know the specifics of the 1500 HD but I do know its more than the non HD. As long as were on the topic of 2500 VS the 1500 You do know that my jeep and the F150 AND the F250 ALL use the same U-joint.
> 
> Just my rant:realmad:


i have experience plowing with 1/2 ton trucks. many people i have worked with used them as well. most were gone after a year and all except one ( myself ) were gone after 2 years. so forgive me if i didn't know about 1 specific truck.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

for me the deceiding factor would be the IFS. The control arms and torsion bars just weren't designed for the abuse and stress a plow puts on a truck. The 1500HD, is more than capable of off-roading, the occasional 2400lbs of dirt in the rear, tugging a 8500lb trailer. My 2500LD would do everthing my 1500HD would do.. Below is a pic of my GMC 1500HD, my GMC2500LD, my GMC1500 sierra , and my Dodge 3/4HD.... Sorry, but they are NOT next to each other, i owned then at different times..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

stillen;651171 said:


> I had both a 1500hd and a 2500 LD
> 
> the 1500HD had an independant front suspension.. had 8 lug hubs
> 
> ...


I think you are mistaken on what axle that was under your 1500HD it was a 14bolt with a 10.5" ring gear where your 2500LD 6lug had a 14bolt with a 9.5" ring gear.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;654993 said:


> I think you are mistaken on what axle that was under your 1500HD it was a 14bolt with a 10.5" ring gear where your 2500LD 6lug had a 14bolt with a 9.5" ring gear.


I stand corrected................. i also posted my 1500 sierra in there , that was a great truck, it just wasn't much of a work horse...... good vehilce though


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

chevy used to make a 1500 diesel that had 8 lug wheels on 2500 frame did you check out the new western full trip or curtis ?


----------



## on-ice (Nov 24, 2008)

was lookink at 08 westerns trip edge for the vee and full trip for the straits


----------

